# How to determine rat age or I think our new baby is younger than I was told...



## Shari (Jan 13, 2011)

My children have been rat owners (and so by default, myself too) for a year now. Our first two rats came from a pet stores and were young when we got them. They've proven to be wonderful pets. Much more interesting than I anticipated and the kids (ages 11 and 8 ) absolutely adore them and surprisingly so do I, well maybe not so much of a surprise to all of you, but it was a surprise to me.

We also had a pet hamster until about 2 weeks ago. It wasn't the pet my dd had anticipated when she got it and proved to be one of the meanest, nastiness little animals I've ever come across. Not many tears were shed upon it's death. This is only relevant because it was the death of this hamster and the pleas of a certain 11 yo that triggered me to say yes to the addition of another rat. I am probably your typical pet store small pet shopper. Someone who did minimal research before purchasing our first two rats and admittedly did even less research when I said yes to the addition of a 3rd rat. I naively assumed it'd be fine since rats like rat friends and figured that was all there was to it! Thankfully, from that aspect things have been working out just fine, but I know a lot more about rats after spending some time reading this forum this morning than I did yesterday! I did not quarantine the new wee rat, nor did I purchase from a breeder or even a pet store. No, this wee one came from craigslist from what I'd now guess was probably what you'd describe as a feeder/breeder. Although she was a perfectly nice gal and we were happy to get our new rat from her! My 11 yo old wanted one of the babies from this breeder in particular because she'd advertised them as dwarfs, something my 11 had long wished for... However, after having this wee one for several days now and watching my two other rats (both females) with her, I wonder if she isn't much younger than we were told. This wee one may or may not be a dwarf, I'm not so concerned about that, but I am concerned that perhaps we got this one too young. We were told she was 4 weeks old when we got her and I assumed that was an ok age for a rat to be away from mom, because I assumed that otherwise she wouldn't have offered them up for sale.... When we got her home and looked at her more closely I noticed her eyes had a squinty look to them, like perhaps they hadn't been open long? I'm also noticing my two adult rats mother her, as in pick her up by the scruff of her neck and tote her from point A to point B around the cage and like to keep her tucked in with them. The little one seems perfectly content with this, but I can't help but wonder...

I guess in short, I'd like to know if I were to post a pic if someone here might be able to make an educated guess on if she's younger than we were told? She'd now be 5 weeks.

I'm also wondering if I should go back and pick up one of her siblings after reading several threads here suggesting that it's better to adopt in sibling pairs? Or will that make much of a difference at this point?


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

Yes post a pic. Give something for size comparison as well, like a soda can or some other recognizable item.

Sadly people like that do sell rats too young. Honestly four weeks is a bit young in itsself.

Luckily for you females tend not to see babies as a threat, one of mine is mothering my new six week olds.

ETA it probably isn't but I hope it's not a dwarf. Unless together from babies, there can be problems housing them together sometimes.


----------



## Shari (Jan 13, 2011)

Here are a few photos. The one of her with the lip balm and in my hand are from today. Sorry for the blurriness, she didn't want to pose, she wanted to be held. Her eyes are much more open and alert looking than when we brought her home, but she is just a wee little thing. The last photo is her with Lucky, one of our grown females, on the day we brought her home.


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

Oh my she is tiny! She looks maybe three weeks to me.

I'd make sure she has some soft food like baby food, and supplement her diet with some human formula too.

She is beautiful though.


----------



## toby (May 11, 2009)

she does look very young doesnt she.


----------



## Shari (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks. I'd been leaning towards her not being a dwarf, just very young too. I guess time will tell, but she sure seems young. When I say our other two were young when we got them, what I mean is they were obviously young rats, but they were near adult size. This one seems like a baby, especially by comparison. 

I'll see about picking up something better for her diet in the morning. Would kitten replacement milk be a good supplement for her? I do happen to have an unopened can of that from our last cat, we had plans to help supplement him with that in his last days, but he passed before we could use it.

eta: Nevermind about the kitten milk replacement. I just checked and I guess I must have gotten rid of it. I'll pick up some formula in the morning.


----------



## Arbutus (Jul 31, 2010)

Wow! She is really little, (And _really_ adorable) I would definitely get her on some formula and wean her onto food.


----------



## Shari (Jan 13, 2011)

I tried her with some formula today and she wasn't much interested in it. But she loved the bit of baby food (chicken) I offered her!


----------



## Zhaneel (Sep 1, 2010)

She is so adorable! Poor thing. At least you are doing the responsible thing - I'm so glad you decided to ask about her. At least she now has a loving home! Though considering how ignorant the "breeder" was, I would check to make sure that she is indeed female! Just in case - I doubt you want a bunch of little ones coming out of nowhere.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

My guess is barely 3 weeks...a lot of people see a baby open its eyes and start nibbling on solid foods alongside momma...but their main source of nutrition is still her milk, and they think they are weaned and ready to go. 

I would go back and get her a sister and then avoid that horrible breeder like the plague afterwards.


----------



## Shari (Jan 13, 2011)

I have wondered about whether or not the breeder got the sex right on this baby and I do look every single time I take her out of the cage, just to make sure there are no new developments, but so far so good! I think she really is a girl!

I am giving serious thought to going back and getting a sister sibling for her....


----------



## karinulph (Jul 19, 2010)

Wow a feeder/breeder breeding rex dumbos? She is a gorgeous little one
I say go back and get a sister for her, especially so she doesn't feel so alone alongside the older rats ;D
And make sure to post plenty of pics!
My babies looked pretty young but I know their date of birth so its just me haha


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

A lot do to get in on the pet trade too since they go for more.


----------



## Shari (Jan 13, 2011)

This little girl didn't cost me any more than what our local pet stores are charging. I only paid $8 for her, which seems to be close to the going rate for craigslist rats from what I can tell. 

I broached the idea of getting one of her sisters with DH last night. From his perspective that is not a good idea... : But, now that the seed has been planted we'll see if he softens in a few days.


----------



## karinulph (Jul 19, 2010)

;D I just love looking at the pics lol
She is too cute!


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

Shari said:


> This little girl didn't cost me any more than what our local pet stores are charging. I only paid $8 for her, which seems to be close to the going rate for craigslist rats from what I can tell.
> 
> I broached the idea of getting one of her sisters with DH last night. From his perspective that is not a good idea... : But, now that the seed has been planted we'll see if he softens in a few days.


No, I meant more than feeders. Feeder breeders usually sell babies for a couple bucks, where they can sell pets for 8 or more.


----------



## Shari (Jan 13, 2011)

*Re: How to determine rat age or I think our new baby is younger than I was told.*

Ahhh, I get it now.


----------



## Shari (Jan 13, 2011)

We've agreed on going back to pick up a sister sibling for the wee one. I hope it'll be a good move for her to have one of her sibs! I'm excited about the idea, dh thinks I've lost my mind....


----------

